# Hello from Paris



## L-A Desire (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I think that like most of the people around here, I've been lurking for quite a while. It's only in the past few weeks that I've decided to start my composing journey with samples.

I live in Paris, was born here. So I've litterally been swimming in the french education system of music. 

I discovered Kontakt and all the different libraries available, and couldn't help but think that this is the real beauty of modern technology, being able to hear and visualize what one is composing instantly. 

My training is pretty classical, I've spent many years in the french conservatoires playing different instruments but never touched composition. For me, I could in no way rival with the great composers from the past, and thus, should not even think about trying my own music since everything I would do would be, in some ways, mediocre. 

Anyway, things have changed for me, I'm learning to accept my faults  

I hope to share, discuss and learn from all the wonderful people here.

Thanks for taking the time to read!


----------



## damcry (Mar 16, 2019)

Bienvenue !


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 17, 2019)

Bienvenue d’un voisin montreuillois 
Plein plein de super ressources et de conseils ici.


----------



## Gil (Mar 17, 2019)

Bienvenue !
Il y a énormément de conseils/avis ici, c'est extrêmement inspirant ! J'espère que tu y trouveras ton bonheur musical 

Welcome!
There are a lot of advices/opinions here, it's extremely inspiring! I hope you'll find your musical happiness


----------



## Wolf68 (Mar 17, 2019)

L-A Desire said:


> ... and couldn't help but think that this is the real beauty of modern Technology...



welcome onboard, dude. yep - it's a wonderful journey to make orchestral Music with modern libraries. I startet in 2000 and it's fascinating what has been developed since then....


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 17, 2019)

Welcome onboard / Bienvenue !


----------



## L-A Desire (Mar 19, 2019)

Thank you all! Merci à tous! For this very warm welcome. Can't wait to get invested in this wonderful community


----------



## CGR (Mar 19, 2019)

L-A Desire said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I think that like most of the people around here, I've been lurking for quite a while. It's only in the past few weeks that I've decided to start my composing journey with samples.
> 
> ...


Welcome. What part of Paris are you from? I was fortunate to travel to France in 2016, and a chance meeting in a piano store led to a visit to the oldest piano workshop in Paris. Amazing experience!


----------



## L-A Desire (Mar 24, 2019)

CGR said:


> Welcome. What part of Paris are you from? I was fortunate to travel to France in 2016, and a chance meeting in a piano store led to a visit to the oldest piano workshop in Paris. Amazing experience!



Hi thanks for the message! I live in the 15th arrondissement, near the tower  That's very interesting, was it by any chance near the Rue de Rome? Or near Place de Clichy? I've been in a few and can't describe how amazing those little shops are (most of the time hidden away inside buildings). Cheers!


----------



## CGR (Mar 24, 2019)

We were staying in Montmartre, and the piano workshop was at Place de Clichy - Pianos Nebout. I met the owner/director (Christopher/Christophe I think) in a Piano shop and he invited me and my wife to his company's workshop where we had a personal tour by their apprentice Antione. Fantastic experience.

PS: found a photo of me outside the workshop:


----------



## L-A Desire (Mar 24, 2019)

CGR said:


> We were staying in Montmartre, and the piano workshop was at Place de Clichy - Pianos Nebout. I met the owner/director (Christopher/Christophe I think) in a Piano shop and he invited me and my wife to his company's workshop where we had a personal tour by their apprentice Antione. Fantastic experience.
> 
> PS: found a photo of me outside the workshop:



Wow!! I've never been to Pianos Nebout but have heard wonderful things about them. Thanks to you CGR, I will be going there very soon. 
That does sound like a wonderful experience, I'll try and repeat it myself  Will let you know!

Thanks for the share!


----------



## whiskers (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello & welcome


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Mar 28, 2019)

L-A Desire said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I think that like most of the people around here, I've been lurking for quite a while. It's only in the past few weeks that I've decided to start my composing journey with samples.
> 
> ...




The beauty in this technology is that it makes full composition accessible to the masses. Quality virtual instruments are obviously still expensive, but what a great to bring ideas to life.

Thanks for sharing, and welcome.


----------

